# Mes applcations restent bloquées à l'état "en attente"



## tot2012 (10 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis que j'ai installé IOS 7 je suis confronté à un problème que j'essaie de résoudre pour l'instant en vain.
Pendant quelques jours avec la béta 1 j'ai réussi à télécharger mes applications normalement sur l'Apple store depuis mon Iphone 5 mais depuis maintenant plusieurs semaines je suis obligé de passer par Itunes sur mon ordinateur pour faire les mises a jours de mes applis et ensuite synchroniser avec l'Iphone.

Le syndrome est le suivant : je peux naviguer sans problème sur l'apple store, voir les applis, les mises à jour dispos etc... mais dès que je veux en télécharger une ou faire une mise à jour elles restent bloquées à l'état "en attente". Impossible de faire "pause", rien ne se passe et l'image de l'appli n&#8217;apparaît même pas (le fond reste gris).

J'ai essayé de redémarrer, réinitialiser les réglages, me déconnecter / reconnecter à l'apple store mais rien n'y fait : les applications ne s'installent pas si je les télécharge depuis mon Iphone.

J'imagine qu'une restoration vers IOS 6 pourrait résoudre l'affaire mais je n'en suis même pas sûr (ça a marché au début avec IOS 7) et j'aimerais éviter si possible... Bref si vous avez des idées je suis preneur ! 

PS : J'ai installé la béta 3 et à part ce problème d'applis tout fonctionne bien.


----------



## rico_fr (11 Août 2013)

Bonsoir,
Je suis confronté au même problème depuis que j'ai installé la beta 5. Reinitialiser les paramètres n'a servi à rien. J'ai le même problème avec la musique achetée sur iTunes. Impossible de la charger. Elle reste en attente. Si quelqu'un a une idée lumineuse, je suis preneur 
Merci


----------



## youyou3333 (12 Août 2013)

Bonjour !
voilà ce que dit la Release note à ce sujet :

Known Issues

App downloads can get stuck in the "Waiting" state.

Workaround: Reboot your device once or twice to resolve the issue and allow subsequent downloads to continue.


----------



## rico_fr (12 Août 2013)

Bonjour,
Pour info, J'ai redémarré 5 ou 6 fois sans succès...
Merci


----------



## youyou3333 (12 Août 2013)

tu n'as plus qu'a espérer une nouvelle beta ce soir... l'inconvénient des Beta précisément


----------



## kjayoub (14 Août 2013)

tot2012, rico_fr,

Votre problème survient uniquement en 3G? ou aussi en wifi ?
Car en installant la derniere beta, iOS a tout seul désactivé la fonction "Use Cellular Data"

Du coup je ne comprenais pas pourquoi pas possible de faire les MAJ en 3G...

Pour changer: Settings>iTunes & App Store

A part ça, pas d'autres idées


----------



## Ciboulon (12 Octobre 2013)

J'ai le même problème avec l'iPhone 4 de ma fille sous iOS 7.0.2 suite à une restauration. 
J'ai fait au moins 2 hard reset, tenté de synchroniser par iCloud, puis par iTunes, sans succès. 
Autre info ; constaté avec YouTube. Il est grisé et noté "attente", on ne peut l'ouvrir. Par contre, si on va sur YouTube dans Safari, il nous propose d'ouvrir l'application, et ça marche !?
Vraiment bizarre ... et pénible surtout.


----------



## abraxis (28 Décembre 2013)

Salut, pareil ca reste soit bloqué sur attente soit sur installation. impossible se la supprimer complétement en restant appuyé 2 s / clic sur la croix / supprimer


----------



## MathMitch (30 Avril 2016)

Bonjour à tous. 
Je suis sur iPhone 6 et IOS 9.3.1
J'ai un problème similaire mais cela ne concerne qu'une seule appli et le pire c'est que c'est l'application igeneration. 
La mise à jour automatique s'est lancée une nuit et depuis le bouton de l'appli est en mode fantôme et "en attente" comme lorsque les applis sont sur la liste d'attente des téléchargements. 
J'ai rebooté l'iPhone, éteint, redémarré, déconnecté mon compte iTunes, essayé de supprimer l'appli, essayé de retélécharger l'appli ... mais rien n'y fait. 

Merci de votre aide. 

Une lecteur en manque de news de MacGé


----------

